# Motorcycle and ATV consignments



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

So far we have had one bike here we sold on consignment. Sold it in bout two weeks and the owner got exactly what he was asking for it. We need more consignments. I get people in quite often asking about bikes for sale. If you have a bike or atv you want to sell, consider letting us put it out front of our shop. Give us a call if you are interested in having us sell your machine for you.


----------



## noclue (Sep 30, 2014)

Yep, that was my bike. I dropped it off and got what I was going to ask for it. Not having to deal with listing it and the usual bs like waiting for people that never show up or wanting to joyride or make ridiculous offers was the best part of it. :thumbsup:

Thanks for making it easy.


----------

